# Problem mit Beryl



## OnlyFoo (9. Februar 2007)

Hi, ich hab mir gestern Abend die aktuelle Version von Beryl installiert. Sie läuft auch eigentlich genau so schnell wie ihre Vorgänger Version, ohne XGL, mit NVidia-Beta-Treiber. Allerdings dauert es immer bis zu gut einer Sekunde, wenn ich auf einen Menü-Button drücke, bevor etwas passiert. Wie kann das sein? Das war vorher auch nicht.
Gruß, Olli


----------



## OnlyFoo (9. Februar 2007)

Ist nun relativ egal, ich habe mir die ältere Version wieder installiert


----------

